# unhappy Earthbound customer



## jfletcher72

I am going to post this on each of the forums I am a member of with hopes of generating some dialogue. I mainly need to vent since this was a considerable purchase for us, and our first TT. Also I want to shed some light on what I perceive to be bad business practices.


I purchased a used 2010 Earthbound Goldenridge in the late fall of 2009. The coach was only a few months old when we bought it. A few months (early Spring 2010) after our purchase we noticed that we had a pretty severe leak in the slide. We took it into our dealer and since it was past the dealrers "90 warranty" window we had to cover the cost for the sealing and adjustment of the slide ($600). This was our first issue with the coach. Late Spring of 2010 we had taken several trips and had no issues with cooling the coach in 80 degree weather. Once Summer hit and temperatures rose above 90 we could not get the coach cooler than 85. We bought an extended warranty at time of purchase and took it into the dealer for repair. The Dometic Heat Pump tested fine. We were told that it was underpowered for the size of our coach. I immediately contacted Earthbound. I was told that their touted 3year “bumper to hitch” guarantee was non-transferable. Over the next few weeks I exchanged phone calls and emails with Earthbound’s Warranty Manager. He was very pleasant to speak with, but ultimately provide no reparations for my issue. He told me that other owners with this issue purchased a roof mount 15k AC unit, and their cooling issues were resolved. I now have the coach in the shop having an AC installed($1800). Another issue we have is the paint on the front and rear fiberglass caps have faded beyond restoration. Earthbound also stated they were aware of issues like this on their initial models. They blamed it on the type of paint that was used. Again no offer of reparation. They will have to be repainted at my cost. I have no idea what that will cost.
I have tried to locate an Earthbound internet forum, but the closest I can find is a Facebook page for them. I became a fan and posted my concerns. I wanted to see if any other owner were suffering the same issues. I did have one lady admit to having the same AC and paint issues. She said they replaced her heat pump, and offered to repaint her coach. She purchased hers new. Once I replied and voice my dislike of how I felt our coach was an obvious test model. My posts were removed and I was “un-friended”. Apparently that page is meant for only positive posts. They do not want to hear from unhappy customers. 


To sum up this rant I am very displeased with how Earthbound discarded the owners of their admitted failed models. They worked out all the kinks with the next year’s model, and left owners like me holding the bag on the failed test model.


----------



## Gerry

*Issues*

Welcome to our forum
That's quite a story and illustrates that not all RVs are built equal. Thank you for sharing your pain and it would tell me where not to buy, both brand and dealer. Since joining a few of these RV forums it seems that few units are sold new that don't have issues that need correcting but that most dealers will work, to varying degrees, to make right. That's a good indication that quality control is not being practiced. Under engineered or designed RVs come with, to me anyway, issues such as undersized axles and tires which threaten our safety too. I hope that after all your troubles your future camping can be enjoyed. Gerry:welcome:


----------



## jfletcher72

Thanks Gerry. I am not going to let their poor craftmenship hinder my camping experience. I may be a little hot until the AC is working right though....


----------



## happiestcamper

Just wondering - what was the reason a dealer had a used trailer that someone only owned a few months? Repo?


----------



## jfletcher72

The dealer said the previous owner traded it in on a motor home, and he had only had it a few months. That could be BS. Who knows.


----------



## artmart

That's the story on ALL returned RVs, that the owner's wanted an upgrade. This is RV dealer's lingo for "We were caught red-handed so they got an upgrade real cheap and we settled rather than institute a lemon law or get sued".

Every salesman has had the SAME story as told to me or my friends and family whenever we've asked. Now we ask just so we can hear it. Oh, the other story is touting medical problems and had to get out of RVing. But that's about it.

Even my big behemoth Montana with only one A/C gets down to 90 in 100 degree weather. A second A/C (prewired) is on the shopping list. In the meantime, we avoid HOT camping unless we are gone most of the day and only returning in the late evenings (like touring the countryside or visiting someone).

A warranty is a good idea until the rig starts to settle down. Trailer quality seems to be what vehicle quality was up until the '70's and 80's. Since there aren't any Japanese made competition in trailer's yet, to eat their lunch, they won't fix things too much. For every money pit trailer story there will be a successful one. Such is the luck of the draw and when the trailer was made (I hear anything built on a Tuesday will be the best from employees), but good luck finding this out. Manufacturers don't like to discuss this, especially since these take a few days to build.

It requires a very aware and experienced RVer to know what to look for. Most of us aren't there yet.


----------



## bvscumbi

Hi Jfletcher, we met you in the picnic area in Texas. We have the 2011 EB Golden Ridge version 1. It was great to see you and we hope that you make the best of your purchase and have years of enjoyment. So far so good for us...but this is the RV industry. We have friends with all makes and models of RVs who are unhappy.
Anyway, good to have talked to you!


----------



## jfletcher72

bvscumbi said:


> Hi Jfletcher, we met you in the picnic area in Texas. We have the 2011 EB Golden Ridge version 1. It was great to see you and we hope that you make the best of your purchase and have years of enjoyment. So far so good for us...but this is the RV industry. We have friends with all makes and models of RVs who are unhappy.
> Anyway, good to have talked to you!


It was good to meet y'all too. We are definitley making the best out of our EB. Im sure y'all wont have the same problems we did. They improved a lot of things on the next year model. Seeing the newer model in person makes me want to get the Rhino coating on the front of ours. Looks real nice. Hope your travels were safe.


----------



## CaptainBob

*Unhappy Original Earthbound Owner*

We have owned an Earthbound Golden Ridge since August of 2010. The dealer had to fix 12 things during the first two weeks we owned it. Since then it has had to go back to the factory three times. This latest time they have had it since May 31st and* still have not repaired it*. We've had over 50 problems with it to include replacing the AC unit, both axles, the floor and now both walls. They say they have a three year "bumper to hitch" warranty but if they don't fix your unit it's worthless. We missed the entire camping season and still just keep getting put off. I would not:thumbdown: recommend Earthbound to anyone.

There is a Face Book page called EB Owners' Forum.


----------

